# Virtual Box Can't read cd0



## urlugal (Apr 13, 2012)

I am trying to install Windows Server 2008R2 as a guest on my FreeBSD 9.0 host.  I have followed all the instructions in the wiki namely:


> atapicam kernel module needs to be loaded via /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> atapicam_load="YES"
> ...


This is the error that I get.  I am running this as a normal user.  I just installed Virtual Box from ports after updating my ports tree.  The version is 4.1.12_OSE r77245


```
Failed to open a session for the virtual machine windows2k8.

Cannot open host device '/dev/cd0' for read/write access. Check the permissions of that device (VERR_ACCESS_DENIED).

Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
Component: Console
Interface: IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}
```

I have tried playing with the permissions and owner myself even going to far as to *chmod 777* and change the owner to vboxusers but still no luck.  Any thoughts on where to look, I am somewhat knew to *Free*BSD but have been using Linux for over 10 years.


----------



## je33 (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.  See:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23047&highlight=virtualbox

While it's a bit dated, it has all you should need about permissions to get your host CD drive running. Albeit, you will need to localize the actual rules you create for your system.

Good luck!


----------

